

RFC 0: Introducing Forth - mononcqc
https://sites.google.com/site/rfc0000/home/rfc0blog/sallytakemyhand

======
zephyrfalcon
An OK introduction to Forth. But this doesn't seem right:

 _There are two types of programming language that cover 99.44% (the Chambers
Constant) of programming language design.

1\. Languages designed and promulgated primarily by academics like Prolog,
Lisp, Haskell, Pascal, etc.

2\. Languages designed and promulgated primarily by corporate entities
(factoring government as a corporate entity) such as C, Java, Erlang, Ada,
etc._

Where does that leave languages like Python, Perl, Ruby?

~~~
mononcqc
Reply from the author: "In the 0.54%."

~~~
zephyrfalcon
Seems like an awfully small percentage though...

~~~
mononcqc
you're right. Looking at the numbers again, it ought to be 0.56%!

